# Modbus TCP zu Fronius DataManager2.0



## APROLmicha (27 Dezember 2016)

Hallo, 
Ich versuche mich grade mittels einer B&R X20CP1484 meinen Wechselrichter abzufragen. Modbus TCP wird vom Datenlogger angeboten (Datamanager 2.0) und die verbindung steht auch schon,
jedoch bekomme ich seltsame Daten rein, die auch sehr Sprunghaft sind.  Vielleicht könnt ihr mir auf die sprünge helfen 



	

		
			
		

		
	
  Die Werte die rein kommen



	

		
			
		

		
	
 So wie der Wechselrichter sie misst ( Passt nicht 100%ig, da hier grad ein Wolkenmeer vorbeizieht  )



	

		
			
		

		
	
Die Konfiguration



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Fronius Registerbeschreibung


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir etwas helfen.

Danke im vorraus

Micha


----------

